# Target Store Scumbags!!!!



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2013)

Well we get to be part of the Target store hacker problem!!! Great time of the year to have this happen. Seems we paid for someones party in Plano, Texas. Modern Tech has is joys but this ain't one of them. But on the bright side kathie won't have a debit card for a bit- hell I could be rich. I sure as hell hope she does not read this today she is not a happy camper- she takes care of the finances and takes that job pretty seriously. The good news is you get your money back- the bad news is it takes a while -people that are on a very limited budget could go without food and other necessities when this happens!!! I HATE SCUMBAG THIEVES. I hope they get battery acid tainted toilet paper for christmas!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## davebug (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm with you fighting some charges right now too, discover posted temporary credits to my account while the investigate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 20, 2013)

Someone just spent $600 of my money at best buy about an hour ago. Awesome!

What makes it even better is that money was already spent on a grinder. Oh boy.

http://i.Rule #2/qvOeRJV.png

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2013)

It appears target knew of the problem for a while but may have postponed announcing- hmmmm I wonder why? Could it be they did not want to miss out on christmas sales receipts??? Hmmm- the A-holes are off my shopping list......
they should have to foot the bill....


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2013)

Here is some info that should bring some encouragement to most. 
"According to the Privacy Rights Clearinghouse, 621,955,664 records have been breached in the U.S. since state data breach notifications laws went into effect in 2005. Those are only the ones that have been reported—experts think the figure is much larger."


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2013)

Cody- your charge wasn't in Plano, texas was it?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 20, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Cody- your charge wasn't in Plano, texas was it?



Don't know. It looked like it was an online order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Dec 20, 2013)

Mike, you're too kind. I would prefer battery acid eye drops and mouthwash. A couple of years ago I got hit for a flight from Miami to Germany.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 20, 2013)

We just replaced my wife's card today proactively to avoid possible hack and hassle.
She was on phone hold for an hour before someone got on. I suspect a lot of similar requests.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 20, 2013)

FYI--Target does not support the US military. Therefore, I do not shop at Target. 

Sorry you guys are having problems. But, battery acid is a little mild compared to the punishment I would pick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 20, 2013)

My wife and I just recently had to cancel and get new cards because of this Godless bottom feeding scum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 20, 2013)

Mike, they probably thought it was the IRS or NSA just taking some more money.

Kevin, they don't support the Salvation Army either. They said if they supported one charity they would have to support them all. Since they are owned by a French company, I suspect they are not much of a supporter of the US in general.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 20, 2013)

Just one more reason not to shop there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh well another store on our S... list. Seems like a pretty widespread problem.


----------



## SENC (Dec 20, 2013)

One more reason to love WB... don't have to worry too much about getting scammed here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry for all yalls troubles but i am havin a blast with yalls credit cards. I AM JOKING. I SWEAR.

I was a victim a few years back. It sux. bad. They printed checks with my acct number and some bogus name then spent $2500 on new years weekend.

i wish yall quick recovery

robert

Reactions: Like 1


----------

